# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  G25 3D Display on-line by Vahaduo

## Archetype0ne

New Tool for 3D display of G25 based PCA posted on Eurogenes by Davidski.



Eurogenes blog:
https://eurogenes.blogspot.com/2020/...m-vahaduo.html

The online tool: 
https://vahaduo.github.io/3d/g25/

I will shortly post my results.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Very nice visualization tool.
I hope they improve the zoom function in the future, right now it is too sensitive. I also hope they add a function to center around your input data and highlight the closest matches. Right now too many samples are in so it is hard to zoom in the right place and hover over all the relevant samples to identify them.

----------


## samlarson

This time the visualization is on a staggering lever. I spent couple of hours randomly checking every single thing!!

----------

